# Ferrari 550 Maranello - 2001



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ferrari 550 Maranello from 2001 for a "Estado de concurso", with only 30000 miles.


























Before correcting the paint and because the leather had to be restored the interior was the first thing to do, after the first wash and clay.

Interior before










Seats removed


















Original plastics










Interior fully detailed and ready to receive the seats and some parts

_Before: _









_Depois:_



















Some interior "stuff" detailed










Before being installed the seats were covered to be 48 hours later conditioned










Chrome polished and protected, ZAIO










The pedals removed


















Interior all installed










Some repairs , Before and after


















Starting the paint correction


























3M FCP for compound, 3.02 and 85rd for finishing


























Another angles


















































Lateral


















the after


















2 more pics of the detailed front


















Drivers door










Door corrected and lower part to be corrected


















Lower part corrected










rooftop before and after


















Trunk










the after










the rest of the trunk




























































Bumper


















Lateral










after










rear lights










after


















3 step pics


























lower zone was detailed too


































Detailed motor










Zymol Concours




























































































After 40 kms and the car delivered to the Ferrari dealership




























































































Delivered










Regards


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

In a word - 'Beautiful' :argie: A real modern classic Ferrari :thumb:

In fact I'd take a mint one of these over a 599 every time - it's not all about the raw performance figures. These have lots of lovely little styling touches that keep the bloodline to the older classics like the Daytona and 275GTB intact, and that seem to be missing in current models which have been designed more from the wind tunnel.

Stunning work there, my friend :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Quality work mate, looks fantastic


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

VERY nice work


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work there...... :thumb: paint work looked a little unloved lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice race


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice,


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

best looking ferrari they've ever made!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work! one of my fav ferrari's


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Great work and super photographs. Well done


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous, I love these cars. Thanks for posting


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Just superb, both work and car :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work my friend.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautious (Yes that is a word, its one of mine lol) car and no mistake, excellent work too, very slick


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A very popular car amongst owners of F430 and 360s due to its driveability, rare (and stunning) in black, though 30,000m is not particularly low - some still in their teens, but many around 40-50k now. A cracking job !


----------



## Sonador (Nov 16, 2009)

Verry nice write-up and dito detail, to quote amazing mike: "wauw thats amazing"


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love that car def my fave - the funny thing is it has the same MOMO steering wheel as my Accord Type R!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG... totally amazing work, mate.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great work as usual 

Parabéns Rui pela realização do detalhe efectuado nesse carro.
Mais um trabalho de grande qualidade como nos tens habituado. 
Cumprimentos,

Moshinho


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Superb work :thumb: great attention to detail with the interior

Adore these cars; on of the best GT cars money can buy. So capable. Costly to run though.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all guys, this work means a lot for me because the car is owned by our official ferrari dealership here in Portugal. 

Regards


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

amazing work.. how did u repair the window trim by the way?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> amazing work.. how did u repair the window trim by the way?


with some stuff from 3M, PM if you want. :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

OMG:doublesho Excellent correction on such a beautiful car. You did an outstanding job.:thumb: Car looks better than it did when new.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

WyattEarp said:


> OMG:doublesho Excellent correction on such a beautiful car. You did an outstanding job.:thumb: Car looks better than it did when new.:thumb:


It was a real joy to drive it , what a engine and response with a cirurgical steering and feeling.

GREAT CAR :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Racer said:


> with some stuff from 3M, PM if you want. :thumb:


Please send pm to me too about the 3M product.
Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

very nice indeed so corneres cut there!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! now that is VERY impressive. The finish is stunning!! :thumb:

Love the details you went through, well done mate!!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Fantastic turn around and much need too:thumb:

Love the black on this car, would love to have seen cream interior with black stitching and piping but thats my preference... 

Stunning work:buffer:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks again for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job done there. Very nice car in black.

Good write up and pictures as well.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

superb!!!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

One word, STUNNING.:argie:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Great job!

Wonderfull work!

Great perfection!

I don´t have more words to you.... :lol:

És o "MAIORE DOS TUGAS DO EXFREGANÇO"

best regards,

Jorge

P.S: Your fan nº1 (after your all family)


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> Great job!
> 
> Wonderfull work!
> 
> ...


Obrigado pah


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

My favourite Ferrari I think. Stunning.


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

wow wat a transformation of a moden classic well done


----------

